# Alutech Dirt Fully mit mehr Federweg???



## Metal Moses (22. Januar 2006)

Moin!
Ich wollte mal wissen, ob ihr mir den Federweg fürs Dirt Fully auf 140 oder 150 hochschrauben könnt. Und ist eigentlich hinderlich, wenn der Gabelfederweg größer ist als der Rahmenfederweg? 
MFG


----------



## flying-nik (22. Januar 2006)

ähhh
kurze Frage
warum möchtest du inb nem Dirtfully hinten 140 bis 150 und vorne noch mehr? auch wenns gehen würde wäre es doch ziehmlich sinnlos... dann hol dir doch lieber ne Hardride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metal Moses (22. Januar 2006)

Ich find das HArdride optisch nich sehr ansprechend. Das Dirtfully sieht so lecker aus. ich möchte es halt auf fun auslegen, also treppen plätten und jumps, n paar kleine drops mal, und habs halt lieber n bissel weicher.


----------



## janos (22. Januar 2006)

dann wart doch noch bisschen auf das "slopstyle" bike!
sollte genau das sein was du suchst

mfg janos

ps: wie ich das wort "slopstyle" hasse


----------



## Metal Moses (22. Januar 2006)

Sieht ja an sich ganz nett aus. Ich hab mich bloß von aussehen her ins Dirtfully verliebt da würden auch die party ran gehen, die ich vorher am hardtail hatte und dann noch ne menge geld sparen.


----------



## Rote-Locke (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

unser Dirt Fully ist eben genau für diesen Einsatz konzipiert. Wir bauen ja nicht umsonst verschiedene spezialisierte Modelle. Dieses Rad mit mehr Federweg macht nicht wirklich Sinn, da sich dann alle Vorteile dieser Konstruktion wieder aufheben. Klar kann man durch geschickte Dämpferwahl plus eine Angepasste Geometrie noch ein paar mm mehr raus holen, aber für den Einsatzzweck der Dir vorschwebt ist es dennoch nicht empfehlenswert. Hier bietet sich dann wirklich eher etwas in Richtung Hardride oder Dropsau an.
Zur Frage ob es schlimm ist wenn die Gabel mehr Federweg hat als der Rahmen, kann ich nur sagen, dass dies, wenn es halbwegs im Verhältnis bleibt und die Bauhöhe nicht zu groß ist sicherlich kein Problem darstellt. Sonst dürft auch niemand Hardtail fahren.


----------



## Metal Moses (23. Januar 2006)

Gerade Hardride oder Dropsau wollt ich nich, weil ich die Optik nich so toll find(is aber geschmacksache)und mir der Federweg zu groß ist. ich will eigentlich nur n Fully mit ca. 140 mm von mir aus auch 130, damit mir die schläge nich so in Rücken gehen. Also ganz blöd gesagt soll es ne ziehmliche dirt geometrie haben, aber nich zu viel federweg...ich mein, ich komm aus nordeutschland Mir sagt der rahmen total zu. wenn ihr meint, damit kann man auch n paar kleine drops nehemen...dann wäre das schon n geiles bike.
Eine Farge noch, geht da n Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder und ausgleichsbehälter rein?


----------



## crossie (23. Januar 2006)

Metal Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Farge noch, geht da n Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder und ausgleichsbehälter rein?









frage beantwortet?


----------



## Metal Moses (23. Januar 2006)

Wunderbar! 
danke


----------



## Rote-Locke (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

nach Rücksprache mit Jürgen steht fest, dass das Dirt Fully definitv nur mit dem original Federweg zur Verfügung steht und stehen wird. Problem ist unter anderem, dass bei mehr Federweg, der Hinerbau einfach nicht steif genug ist, da bei diesem Rahmen geteilte Druckstreben verwendet werden. Längere Dämpfer passen auch nicht.

Da wir häufiger diese Art Anfrage bekommen, ist derzeit der Slopestyle Rahmen (den Begriff haben wir nicht erfunden  ) in der Entwicklung, der genau diesen Bereich abdecken soll.


----------



## Metal Moses (24. Januar 2006)

Alles klar! 
Letrzte frage dann noch, was für ein Federweg könnt ihr für die Gabel sagen...was sollte man höchstens einbauen, damit die Geo nich im Arsch is? 140mm das würde ich reinknallen, wäre das okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Lenkwinkel ist ja auch immer ein bisschen Geschmacksache aber mit 140mm kommt man noch zurecht. Würde im Normalfall so was bei um die 130mm empfehlen.


----------



## Metal Moses (8. Februar 2006)

Ich hab noch mal eine Frage zur EInbaulänge des Dämpfers. Sind das 150mm oder 165mm Weil eine große azuswahl an dämpfern hat man da nich bei 150mm. Bei 165 sieht das ja schon anders aus. und das übersetzungs verhältniss is ja auch recht hoch bei 150mm und 30(?)mm hub. oder seh ich da was falsch?
MFG


----------



## Rote-Locke (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Einbaulänge des Federbeins sind 165mm!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2006)

Hi Leute,hat den keiner mal ein pic von nem fertigen dirt-fully?


----------



## Piefke (2. März 2006)

zu finden unter http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/hall_of_bike/index.html


----------

